# History of cephalgia



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 12, 2010)

What is the code for history of cephalgia?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 12, 2010)

*According to Google...*

Which is my default medical encyclopedia/ ICD-9 and CPT books (laugh if you want...it easier, faster, and more informative than the real thing)...

It could be a number of codes depending on the cause...

You should "see also", headache:
784.0 Headache
Facial pain
Pain in head NOS
_Excludes:
atypical face pain (350.2)
migraine (346.0-346.9)
tension headache (307.81)_


Or, it could be one of these:

histamine 339.00 
nonorganic origin 307.81 
other trigeminal autonomic (TACS) 339.09 
psychogenic 307.81 
tension 307.81 
(see below)


339.00 Cluster headache syndrome, unspecified
Ciliary neuralgia
Cluster headache NOS
Histamine cephalgia
Lower half migraine
Migrainous neuralgia

307.81 Tension headache
_Excludes:
headache:
NOS (784.0)
migraine (346.0-346.9)
syndromes (339.00-339.89)
tension type (339.10-339.12)_

339.09 Other trigeminal autonomic cephalgias

http://icd9cm.chrisendres.com/index.php?action=search&srchtext=339.09

Website has 2009 codes, but they're free, and most of the codes are still valid.

* You shoudn't code the history if it's irrelevant to the encounter, and was just mentioned for informational purposes.

*If it IS relevant, but not a current problem, I'd consider the personal History code, especially V12.49, because it is a specified condition, but it's going to depend on the cause of the headaches, to be sure...*
V12 Personal history of certain other diseases 
 V12.4 Disorders of nervous system and sense organs 
 V12.40 Unspecified disorder of nervous system and sense organs 
 V12.41 Benign neoplasm of the brain 
 V12.42 Infections of the central nervous system
Encephalitis
Meningitis 
 V12.49 Other disorders of nervous system and sense organs 


*If it's a current problem, and there has been a history of it, just code the headache  with a numeric code.* For example, if the note says, Chief complaint is headaches, and in the HPI, the patient's history of headaches is brought up, you're still only going to code the headache as a current condition, and leave off the V-code. It's hard to know without seeing the whole picture - sorry I can't be too helpful...


----------

